
Infographic: Who Buys All Those Google Ads? | Visual.ly - McKittrick
http://visual.ly/who-buys-all-those-google-ads
======
mcritz
The information was interesting, but the representation was pretty bad. If
you're going to have a chart with names, numbers and bars of different sizes,
please make the bars proportional to the metric. I should see a chart and
understand it immediately.

~~~
Stormbringer
I do not think you understand what an infographic is. An infographic is not
the same as a chart, they are orthogonal, they have different purposes.

------
Stormbringer
I get modded downwards by the Google fanboys everytime I say that Google is
just an advertising company.

Now I admit I was wrong all along. Google is only 96% an advertising
company!!!

Yeah yeah, hit me with your downvotes, because karma is _so_ important. Lol.

